# M*A*D Minerals



## entipy (Jan 26, 2008)

How about a M*A*D Minerals sticky forum/thread?


----------



## Briar (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: M*A*D Minerals Sticky?*

Okeydokey!  

I just got another order from them yesterday.  I ordered several shades that were more neutral/lighter to use as highlight shades, and another indelible gel liner in whatever the dark green is (forgot, sorry).

I've found some of the darker blue and purple shades get kindof muddy on me when I blend them.. they end up looking just charcoal-ish instead of whatever shade they are in the pot.  Any ideas for preventing this?


----------



## entipy (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: M*A*D Minerals Sticky?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_I just got another order from them yesterday.  I ordered several shades that were more neutral/lighter to use as highlight shades, and another indelible gel liner in whatever the dark green is (forgot, sorry).

I've found some of the darker blue and purple shades get kindof muddy on me when I blend them.. they end up looking just charcoal-ish instead of whatever shade they are in the pot.  Any ideas for preventing this?_

 
The dark green is Endangered. Awesome color!

Which blue and purple shades do you mean? I've found some of them can be difficult on occasion. However, after I blend, I almost *always* go back and dab on/add more color because they WILL get muddy/washed out some when you blend them. I've also found that - as much as I love minerals! - the colors don't layer nearly as well as traditional e/s like MAC.


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmm I agree about darker colors going muddy, though this isn't a problem I encounter with my MAD e/s as I only order bright colored stuff from MAD.

I love the brights! Not necessarily those extra bright rainbow colors, but even just the other normal bright-colored multi-purpose minerals like Blue Jay and Peridot Stone... I love those because they have a much brighter color than MAC Turquoise pigment and Azreal Blue Pigment. I think the MAC staying power is unbeatable and I need less pigment to get the level of color intensity I want, but the brights that I find in MAD collections are lovely.

I just wish that some of the minerals didn't come in those opaque jars as they get so messy unlike the clear jars. None of my other minerals have spilled in my traincase the way MAD spills in my traincase.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 28, 2008)

Just got my 1st MAD order. Got two gel liners (Marcasite and Black Cherry). Perhaps I have to let the indelible come to room temperature but at first touch Marcasite seems kind dry already. I don't like the lids. *shrug*

Its almost like I need an even firmer brush than the ones I'm using (and I'm not sure there would be anything firmer). Black Cherry though is SUCH a beautiful burgundy shimmer colour--I cannot wait to use this! 

And she gave me a sample of Alter Ego....oh boy, now I can start coveting the loose minerals :S

Julie (and anyone else who perhaps has tried it)...does Wreckless compare as a pretty good dupe for MAC Sunpepper pigment?


----------



## entipy (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alien21xx* 

 
_I just wish that some of the minerals didn't come in those opaque jars as they get so messy unlike the clear jars. None of my other minerals have spilled in my traincase the way MAD spills in my traincase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Opaque jars? Hmmm. Mine come in clear jars.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Just got my 1st MAD order. Got two gel liners (Marcasite and Black Cherry). Perhaps I have to let the indelible come to room temperature but at first touch Marcasite seems kind dry already. I don't like the lids. *shrug*

Its almost like I need an even firmer brush than the ones I'm using (and I'm not sure there would be anything firmer). Black Cherry though is SUCH a beautiful burgundy shimmer colour--I cannot wait to use this! 

And she gave me a sample of Alter Ego....oh boy, now I can start coveting the loose minerals :S

Julie (and anyone else who perhaps has tried it)...does Wreckless compare as a pretty good dupe for MAC Sunpepper pigment?_

 
Hi! If your Marcasite is dried out already, I would definitely contact Barbi at M*A*D and let her know. I'm sure she would be willing to send you another one. This happened with my Tidal Wave liner, too!

Be careful with Alter Ego! You definitely want to swatch that one before wearing it. LOL. It's really cool but doesn't look like it does in the pot once it's on!

I just so happen to have MAC's Sunpepper pigment, and Wreckless is not a good dupe for it. Wreckless is a great color, but it goes on a lot lighter and sheerer than you might suspect! Like I said about Alter Ego, you may want to swatch it first, so you know what it's going to do.


----------



## sharon7 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi
I am thinking of getting a sample of the mineral powder foundation but I am not sure what my shade would be. I am MAC NC40 (north Indian origin). Please help. 

Also, how do you rate the liquid and the powder.

Thanks


----------



## athena123 (Jan 29, 2008)

Has anyone tried MAD liquid minerals? This sounds so yummy, I'd love to hear from anyone who's used it!


----------



## Briar (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: M*A*D Minerals Sticky?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_The dark green is Endangered. Awesome color!

Which blue and purple shades do you mean? I've found some of them can be difficult on occasion. However, after I blend, I almost *always* go back and dab on/add more color because they WILL get muddy/washed out some when you blend them. I've also found that - as much as I love minerals! - the colors don't layer nearly as well as traditional e/s like MAC._

 
I wish I could remember which ones specifically I've had problems with.  I'll try to layer over after I blend to add a bit more color, that might do the trick, thanks.  

And yes, Endangered is gorgeous!  But you know me and greens.


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_Opaque jars? Hmmm. Mine come in clear jars._

 
I got my Cat's Eye, Wild Mango, Twisted and Wedding in these opaque jars. I didn't mind Wedding, since I just got it for free, but the rest, I had to waste a lot of pigment wiping them off the screw surface of the jar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It also resulted in a lot of mess. I haven't really ordered the powders since because of this. Right now, I'm sticking to gel liners which are just made of absolute win!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 30, 2008)

Can anyone else help me with comparing gel eyeliner textures? I have two from MAC and they are beautiful in picking them up with a brush and applying. The MAD ones, well maybe they are just inherently not exactly like MAC's. I don't know, I wore Black Cherry today and found it kinda "skipped" some parts on my eye, I had to go over it several times (whereas MAC is fairly easy to apply, usually the first swipe does it). I'm trying some of the tips on this board to make it more malleable, and also am going to try smushing it around with a small tool in hopes of making it creamier. 

I'm going to keep trying before I try and return them.


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm a convert on the Gel Liners. They are honestly my new HG item. I find them better then fluidlines and you get more for cheaper, so that's always a plus in my mind.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 30, 2008)

Knoxy-have you found a difference in texture/creaminess? Is there anything special you do to your indelible liner for application? or maybe i did get duds like Julie mentioned above. I just don't want to return something that is perfect but I am forcing my idea of what it should be on it. LOL its getting late!


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Knoxy-have you found a difference in texture/creaminess? Is there anything special you do to your indelible liner for application? or maybe i did get duds like Julie mentioned above. I just don't want to return something that is perfect but I am forcing my idea of what it should be on it. LOL its getting late!_

 
I find that the only big difference between them and fluidlines is that they're sheerer so I usually have to apply them twice. The texture is a little different from f/l mainly they seem less creamy and more gel. You have to load up your brush by swiping it back and forth on the product instead or just dipping /tapping like fluidlines. I adore these products and it's possible you just received a dud.


----------



## entipy (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharon7* 

 
_Hi
I am thinking of getting a sample of the mineral powder foundation but I am not sure what my shade would be. I am MAC NC40 (north Indian origin). Please help. 

Also, how do you rate the liquid and the powder.

Thanks_

 
Hmm. I'm not sure what MAC NC40 would be. MAD has a foundation chart you can look at here: MAD Minerals Mineral Makeup


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_Has anyone tried MAD liquid minerals? This sounds so yummy, I'd love to hear from anyone who's used it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
RE: the liquids - I don't care for them, myself. You have to work quickly with them because they dry faster than normal liquid foundations. The coverage I've tried is also too sheer for me. However, that's not to say they wouldn't work for others, of course. The quality is very good; I just prefer the powder minerals now.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Can anyone else help me with comparing gel eyeliner textures? I have two from MAC and they are beautiful in picking them up with a brush and applying. The MAD ones, well maybe they are just inherently not exactly like MAC's. I don't know, I wore Black Cherry today and found it kinda "skipped" some parts on my eye, I had to go over it several times (whereas MAC is fairly easy to apply, usually the first swipe does it). I'm trying some of the tips on this board to make it more malleable, and also am going to try smushing it around with a small tool in hopes of making it creamier. 

I'm going to keep trying before I try and return them._

 
I think knoxy pretty much answered this. The texture is quite different from f/l. It's thicker and drier and takes more to get enough on the brush. With some colors I have to go back and add but rarely. Usually, I just make sure and load up my brush really well before lining. If you receive one that is DRY, as in you run your brush through it several times with adequate pressure and NOTHING happens - you should return it. Otherwise, it's probably fine. Definitely not "fluid" like the f/l.


----------



## entipy (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the sticky!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you both Knoxy and Julie! I found if i smushed it around it did start getting a better texture, so its just something new to try and learn the application with these vs. f/l. I definitely didn't get a rock solid one that doesn't move, it just took some effort, but you guys definitely answered my question! You gals rock!!

Black Cherry is just too beautiful to pass up!


----------



## Briar (Jan 31, 2008)

I love those indelible gel liners so much.  I tend to get too much goop on my brush with my MAC fluidlines while the MAD gel liners are just right!  I guess I'm a bit heavy-handed, lol.   Eventually I _will_ own them all.  

By the way, in case anyone is curious ('cause I was) I wrote the folks at MAD and asked if they produce their own mineral products, or repackage and re-sell a wholesale brand.  In discussing mineral makeup on another online community it came to my attention that many of the online retailers selling mineral makeup are simply purchasing bulk brands, like Monave' and reselling them under their name.  Well, I was delighted to find out that MAD creates their own product from raw materials, with the exception of the gel liners, other tradtional makeup, and brushes.  I guess it means a lot to me to be able to support a small company that creates a quality product.


----------



## entipy (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Thank you both Knoxy and Julie! I found if i smushed it around it did start getting a better texture, so its just something new to try and learn the application with these vs. f/l. I definitely didn't get a rock solid one that doesn't move, it just took some effort, but you guys definitely answered my question! You gals rock!!

Black Cherry is just too beautiful to pass up!_

 
You're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_I love those indelible gel liners so much.  I tend to get too much goop on my brush with my MAC fluidlines while the MAD gel liners are just right!  I guess I'm a bit heavy-handed, lol.   Eventually I will own them all.  

By the way, in case anyone is curious ('cause I was) I wrote the folks at MAD and asked if they produce their own mineral products, or repackage and re-sell a wholesale brand.  In discussing mineral makeup on another online community it came to my attention that many of the online retailers selling mineral makeup are simply purchasing bulk brands, like Monave' and reselling them under their name.  Well, I was delighted to find out that MAD creates their own product from raw materials, with the exception of the gel liners, other tradtional makeup, and brushes.  I guess it means a lot to me to be able to support a small company that creates a quality product._

 
I think I'm a bit heavy-handed, too, because I prefer the gel liners, also! Oh, and I already have them all.   Hey, though... incoming PM!!!


----------



## entipy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Briar - I saw you mentioned something about a glowy powder over in the Meow thread. M*A*D's Flash Glow is great for that, and the Satin Glow is, too. Flash is stronger than Satin, and I've been using Flash Glow as a cheek highlighter for awhile.

Also, yesterday, I mixed in a bit of Tickle Me Pink with my finishing powder. (I forgot to list it in my products usedl.) It imparted a nice little bright sparkle-y glowy thingie. But not over the top.

Just thought I'd share!


----------



## Briar (Feb 2, 2008)

Cool, I might order that Satin Glow for those days I'll be stuck in the office, I find a little glow under florescent light is a good thing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thanks!

btw: I tried out my Kunzite again when I was playing yesterday and its definately one of the shades that get muddy/charcoal-y on me.  If I packed it on to the lid and didn't move it at all it stayed purple, but if I blended anywhere it got very dark, almost black and lost the color.  I might try it over a paintpot like Bare Study and see if that keeps the color more true.


----------



## entipy (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_btw: I tried out my Kunzite again when I was playing yesterday and its definately one of the shades that get muddy/charcoal-y on me.  If I packed it on to the lid and didn't move it at all it stayed purple, but if I blended anywhere it got very dark, almost black and lost the color.  I might try it over a paintpot like Bare Study and see if that keeps the color more true._

 
That might help. Or you could try it over one of the indelible gel liners. However, be warned, swiping too much if you've put shadow over a gel liner WILL make it go away, and it's SO difficult to get it put back on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think that's one of the drawbacks with minerals. Some of the colors just do that. Spritz from MAD is one I've always had difficulties with, as well. It's SO pretty, but it goes away SO easily if you mess with it too much.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 11, 2008)

So I just placed an order for the last 4 gel liners I needed. I've gotten two of my friends hooked on them too. I'll do some really good swatches once they all come in.


----------



## entipy (Feb 12, 2008)

w00t! GEL LINERS!
I wish I'd known, knoxy. I have some I could've sold you at a discount.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_w00t! GEL LINERS!
I wish I'd known, knoxy. I have some I could've sold you at a discount. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh don't worry about it. I actually had to get multiples of some for some friends (we placed on order instead of 3 to save on shipping).


----------



## evil (Feb 13, 2008)

they're having a sale right now.  15% off till 02/15/08


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Feb 14, 2008)

Ace powders (love the foundation setting powders) but a lot of the product cakes itself into the screw-ish bits on the jar and lid. Which is quite messy to deal with, but alright once you have it down to an art haha.

Open your powder jars gently over a piece of paper folded in half. Use a cotton bud to swipe the caked on powder onto the paper, fold the paper in half and tip back into the jar. Sorted!


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 20, 2008)

Woo, my shipment came in the mail today. 4 new liners for me


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 20, 2008)

hmm..never heard of that site....glad i saw it now though!! as for those mineral powders whats up with the sample baggies and full size ones? what do you guys get?? how big are the $2.50 jar samples??


----------



## Briar (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_hmm..never heard of that site....glad i saw it now though!! as for those mineral powders whats up with the sample baggies and full size ones? what do you guys get?? how big are the $2.50 jar samples??_

 
The sample jars are about a 1/4 teaspoon of powder, which will last forever if you're trying out the multi-use pigments, or a few applications of foundation (enough to test the color well before making a commitment).  The baggies have about the same amount of powder, just in a baggie instead of a plastic lidded jar.  Personally I prefer the jars.  A full 5g jar is the same size jar as the sample jar but it is packed full of powder, probably about 2-3 teaspoons of product.  

These guys really pack their jars to the brim so when you order a 5g jar of powder you get a full 5 grams.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 23, 2008)

Did anyone want newer swatches of all the liners? I just redid the lot of them.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyone looking for a true, bright purple with just the right amount of shimmer, Pizzazz = the best. Seriously. I love this purple so much! It look fantastically rich and bright over a creme eyeshadow base/ over pencil 'liners.


----------



## Maktgalena (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm in love with MAD minerals! ^_^

I ordered *ahem* about 60 samples... though 6 were foundations and powders! And 4 rouge-colours... the rest eye shadows, or "multi use mineral pigments" as they themselves call it. Also ordered a fluid foundation sample and a gel eyeliner. Is there anywhere I can post swatches? The swatches-forum does seem to be just for MAC?

Anyhow, I do agree that some of the purples aren't that great. They come off easily and some look more brown or red when applied. Other than that, yes, you need to use more when applying MAD to get the same colour effect as with MAC but not with all colours. The really bright ones give plenty in one stroke. 

About the jars, I got probably about a third in these bigger, clear, jars and they spill out incredibly much every time I open them. And also, they tend to open themselves :S

The gel eyeliner is cool, I ordered peacock. It's a lot darker than I thought but can be used as a cream eyeshadow or eye shadow base is smudged and that's pretty cool!

The foundation is great for me. I used to wear make up store "Milk" (suppose most of you don't know about make up store, it's a swedish brand) but I got a lot of outbreaks when wearing it, even if it was the greatest colour ever! Works perfectly with my skintone. Used to mix it up with a moisturizer and the outbreaks got better but I wasn't satisfied still. I've ordered a sample size of the liquid foundation 01-W from MAd and I've used it for halv a week. I think I might have used half the bottle now. For me it covers up great, I have this horrible rosy cheeks and nose and I blush easily but this foundation covers it, WITHOUT me having to use any cocealer. Another great plus is that you just have to use a little and you don't have a stiff and thick layer of makeup, you barely feel it. I use the foundation "fair" as a powder since translucent was much too white (and I'm really pale) and it looks great. I've used "satin glow" powder as a higlighter for the cheekbones but it looks great on all the face too. It really looks natural, no glitters, just a healthy and natural shine to the face. It's a favourite. Next time I'll order full size jars of "fair", "satin glow" and the liquid foundation.

I found their service great, i got very quick replies from any querys I had. Shipping to Sweden took 8 workdays wich is a bit long a delivery time, but then it was just before Easter and it's a big holiday with many days off so I think that's the reason. Usually orders from the US take 3-5 workdays, and a few work colleagues ordered and got the order in 5 workdays time so ordinary it's probably excellent


----------



## Maktgalena (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh, I forgot! I also ordered a sample of their Liner sealant!
It's great but not the way advised. On their website it says "Put just a drop on your brush or applicator & dip it in any multi-use mineral color. Apply as desired" but I find it's easier if you draw a line (or over the whole lid if used as a primer) on your skin and then gently press the pigment ino it. The mixing probably wirks fine if you can blend it but it dries fast so I found my way of using it better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The liner sealant is almost equal to the Urban Decay Primer Potion, but it's harder to blend colours with the MAD liner sealant.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Apr 25, 2008)

I just got my first two orders in. These are awesome minerals. I'm about to have no $ b/c I want to try all of them I can , I have become obsessed. I really want to try the gel eyeliner next


----------



## SkylarV217 (Apr 26, 2008)

I just got my orders in , I got 15 different minerals and love them all. I got a free sample of whisper orange and I think I would really like it , Has any one tired it ? I'm almost gonna have to make a new order just so i can get one and one of the gel liners


----------



## Briar (Apr 28, 2008)

The gel liners are great!  My next buy is going to be the brow kit, and I really love their multi-use mineral colors, they are so smooth and highly pigmented.


----------



## craftykas (May 16, 2008)

hey, anyone used the new indellible cream eyeshadows??
they look nice, especially the gold frost and apricot frost (looks sorta rubenesque).. and is the gel eyeliners as good as the mac fluidline, or hip cream liner??


----------



## Briar (May 25, 2008)

I haven't tried the cream shadows because I have so many of the MAC Paintpots but if I ever use any of them up, or MAD comes out with a deep purple cream shadow I'll give it a go.  I love the Indelible Gel liners, I find them easier to apply than the MAC fluidlines and the colors are nice.  They aren't quite as intense as Fluidline though.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 11, 2008)

Are the Kabuki brushes any good? I'm thinking of buying a few loose powders and the colours are so gorgeous and thought about trying the mineral foundations too.


----------



## Briar (Aug 16, 2008)

I haven't tried them myself but I've heard good things about M*A*D's Kabukis.  I personally like a somewhat heavier coverage than a kabuki will give so I bought a flat-top foundation brush.  It gives me a really good coverage.  I basically load up the brush and stipple (pounce) foundation all over my face and then blend the heck out of it.


----------



## Miss. Herzeleid (Dec 16, 2008)

Everyone sounds really excited about these MAD minerals.
I have never tried them before but im thinking about ordering some. I have seen them used by some people and they look really good.

So could anyone tell me, what products are good and what are not so good?

: ]

Thank you


----------



## evah2003 (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss. Herzeleid* 

 
_Everyone sounds really excited about these MAD minerals.
I have never tried them before but im thinking about ordering some. I have seen them used by some people and they look really good.

So could anyone tell me, what products are good and what are not so good?

: ]

Thank you_

 
Their powder foundation is one of my favourite foundations to wear. Coverage is good, thouh not the heaviest. It is buildable and feels very nice and lightweight.
Their e/s are hit or miss for me. I love most of the more neutral shades (Naked, Paris, Alter Ego, Bronze Goddes, Oak Bronze, Andalucite), but I have to warn you on many of the e/s: if you don´t like glitter, many of them won´t work for you. 
I really like the indelible gel liners, as well as the indelible eyeshadows. The latter are a nice, cheaper alternative to MAC´s paint pots (Apricot Frost=Rubenesque, Bronze Frost=Indianwood, Bare Necessity=Painterly, Nude Forst=Bare Study and so on).
The liners differ in texture. Some are smooth as MAC fluidlines, some (like Marcasite) are a lot drier and harder to apply.
I love Black Cherry, Peacock, Magnetism and Penny.
HTH!


----------



## Miss. Herzeleid (Jan 3, 2009)

Well i got my first order from MAD, im very pleased. 






I ordered 7 multi-use colour samples and got 1 sample free. I ordered them on the 18th of last month and they arrived today. I guess they took a while because its around christmas and i live in England. But i was still happy.

The shades i ordered were:
Ancient Gold 
Choc. Grapes 
Fog 
Oak Bronze 
Paranoid 
Wedding 
Black Cherry (my favourite shade, i just love it, its absolutely beautiful)
And i got Holiday as my free sample.


The colours are beautiful and the colour pay off is really good, i think ill have to order more now lol.
I want them all!!! Mwuhahaha

Hehe


----------



## MAHALO (Jan 24, 2009)

The liquid foundation didn't work for my dark skin (NW43). I found a good color match among the three samples that I ordered but the foundation gave my face an ashy mask like appearance. They sent a free sample of the Pro Pumpkin Peel. I've used it once. So far, I really like the results. There is enough in the sample to use a couple more times. If it continues to perform, I'll probably buy it.

OOPS! that sample of Pumpkin Peel did not come from M*A*D Minerals. It is an NCN Pro product.


----------



## Flowitu (Jan 30, 2009)

here's my two-cents: I bought from them -  also the traditional makeup they have, ex. Avon lips; Kabuki for 20 bucks

 Eyeshadows: Big Apple, Oak Bronze, Petal

 I have to say although they give you a picture, however, the colors do tend look different on people... they have no lasting power, but whatev, I have oily lids, so i don't care much.

 BUT.. I recently saw that MAD minerals actually bought and I checked out their website, they have no mention of CREATING their colors. usually, the owners would be proud to say that they formulate and creatign their colors themsleves... hmmm, I think Mad minerals have higher priced samples more than others. ($2 for 1/4 tsp in a baggie! Taylor made only offers $1 for that; and Fyrinnae is only $1.75 in a jar - MAD 1/4 tsp jar = $2.25!)

 I'm undecided whether I should be ordering from them again, although they got some really pretty colors..


----------



## evah2003 (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flowitu* 

 
_here's my two-cents: I bought from them -  also the traditional makeup they have, ex. Avon lips; Kabuki for 20 bucks

 Eyeshadows: Big Apple, Oak Bronze, Petal

 I have to say although they give you a picture, however, the colors do tend look different on people... they have no lasting power, but whatev, I have oily lids, so i don't care much.

 BUT.. I recently saw that MAD minerals actually bought and I checked out their website, they have no mention of CREATING their colors. usually, the owners would be proud to say that they formulate and creatign their colors themsleves... hmmm, I think Mad minerals have higher priced samples more than others. ($2 for 1/4 tsp in a baggie! Taylor made only offers $1 for that; and Fyrinnae is only $1.75 in a jar - MAD 1/4 tsp jar = $2.25!)

 I'm undecided whether I should be ordering from them again, although they got some really pretty colors.._

 
I agree that Barbi´s sample prices are high compared to other companies..but she is having sales quite frequently and her full sized jars are nicely priced, especially since they contain a lot more product than those of other companies (they don´t have sifters, or at least they did the last time I ordered).
For me her e/s are hit or miss. I am not a big fan of glitter and a lot of her e/s are glitter bombs. But she has some really, really pretty colours!!


----------



## monlnd (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *evah2003* 

 
_I agree that Barbi´s sample prices are high compared to other companies..but she is having sales quite frequently and her full sized jars are nicely priced, especially since they contain a lot more product than those of other companies (they don´t have sifters, or at least they did the last time I ordered).
For me her e/s are hit or miss. I am not a big fan of glitter and a lot of her e/s are glitter bombs. But she has some really, really pretty colours!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love the pigments from MAD!


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 29, 2010)

Anyone made a purchase from them lately?


----------



## loriblu (May 10, 2010)

I really dont like their liquid foundies, they look so cakey on me....Never again


----------



## MissResha (May 10, 2010)

i LOVE this stuff. i think a must-have color for everyone is the Coffee pigment. its a seriously deep dark brown and i dont own anything like it. its insane.


----------



## FafiNati (Jun 17, 2011)

I just ordered a whole bunch of stuff from them. Im exctied!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 7, 2011)

i have ordered the majority of the whisper minerals line. soooo pretty! they are duo chrome pigments that flash different colours. i will have a specktra blog post up on them soon. i was very happy and my order arrived within 7 days too which is great


----------



## Shypo (Aug 7, 2011)

I LOVE the pigments too!  I have many of them - I got hooked when I saw SQUALID's looks with them -


----------



## FafiNati (Aug 29, 2011)

I LOVELOVE the pigments so easy and blendable. The face powder I think I got pink veil is wonderful too.


----------



## FafiNati (Oct 6, 2011)

Waiting for my 3rd order now.


----------



## elenaa (Oct 13, 2013)

nice foundations, nice eyeshadows and nice eyeliners!


----------

